# does fescue really need 1-1/2 in of water a week



## chrisloves40 (May 13, 2020)

hello everyone this will b my first post on here. so serching the web and youtube i keep hearing fescue needs 1-1/2" of water a week...i also hear its a good practice to water deep and infrequent....so i bought a moisture meter to see when my soil starts to dry out at a 6" depth.....i found my lawn can easily go 10+ days befor the meter starts reading about the midway point...wich on my meter is "moist". at that point i will water...when i do water i giv it a whole inch in one day...1/2" the morning and 1/2" around 6hrs later to allow the first 1/2" to soak in... even tho i wait 10+ days to water i can still push the meter in the soil easy.....so how can i water infrequent and give the lawn 1" a week. they contradict each other...also is it bad for the lawn in general to wait 10+ days to giv the lawn water....

and dont worry i wont b doing this during summer i will cool off the grass as needed....and also i cant tell if my lawn is looking stressed rite now cuz im battling weeds and quack grass so it all looks damaged rite now cuz of chems.... thanks guysuu


----------

